# February POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for February photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.









RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of February in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## sabbath999

The Winter Gardens by Rob_W


----------



## Flower Child

Oh Deer - Mgw189


----------



## invisible

*Empty Talons #1*, by lostprophet (click image for hi-res version)


----------



## ClarkKent

American Bald Eagle...SpaceNut


----------



## PushingTin

A few from florida last week - Silverpenguin


----------



## BoblyBill

*In the Taurus mountains - Turkey by LaFoto*


----------



## sabbath999

The Red Cliff by Abraxas


----------



## Lurpisdesign

*Thick Fog - Robin Hedberg





*


----------



## sabbath999

Auschwitz - Lock On A Door by Fightheheathens


----------



## seward93

Where can I find all of the entrys?!


----------



## Arch

seward93 said:


> Where can I find all of the entrys?!



?

These are the entries... scroll up.


----------



## seward93

OH, never mind.

I didn't see the "You may nominate any photo posted during the month of February in the galleries."

I thought people posted pictures in one thread, then everyone could "nominate" 3 people for POTM.

EricD







MissMia - Wind n Sea Gull




Jordan


----------



## invisible

*The Stairs*, by Guillermo


----------



## invisible

*More From Ladera Street*, by MissMia


----------



## MissMia

Wow! Thank you seward93 and invisible!


----------



## jacsul

Ice Storm







Jack


----------



## sabbath999

invisible said:


> *More From Ladera Street*, by MissMia
> 
> I would have done that one too but I was at my limit of 3 for the month already.


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Otter Free Zone! #11 by Wozza*


----------



## Martin Lauridsen

SOrry wrong area i posted


----------



## invisible

^^^ ...and that makes it not one, not two, but three self-nominations this month.

People, please read the instructions in the first post. They are not that long and they are easy to understand.


----------



## seward93

So is there going to be a voting poll or something for this?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

There should be very soon - it doesn't always get done bang on the first day of the new month though. I'm sure Arch will be along shortly.


----------



## sabbath999

There are some good ones this month... heck, I nominated three and I REALLY like all of them!


----------



## seward93

Chris of Arabia said:


> There should be very soon - it doesn't always get done bang on the first day of the new month though. I'm sure Arch will be along shortly.




Alright. I wasn't trying to come off as rude or forceful, I was just wondering if a poll was made, or if something else happened


----------

